# Offshore CC 23-25' opinions



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking for a used Center Console with twins for around $40k. Figured that in order to get good electronics, low hour motors, etc. I'm probably looking at boats in the 23-25' range. 

So far these hulls are at the top of my list as I've seen them with low hour 4-strokes in my price range and I personally know (or have it on good authority) that they perform well in typical gulf chop:

- HydraSport 2390 Vector
- World Cat 230sf/250sf
- Cape Horn 24
- Sailfish 2360

Any other candidates I should add to the list?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Capt. Overkill said:


> Looking for a used Center Console with twins for around $40k. Figured that in order to get good electronics, low hour motors, etc. I'm probably looking at boats in the 23-25' range.
> 
> So far these hulls are at the top of my list as I've seen them with low hour 4-strokes in my price range and I personally know (or have it on good authority) that they perform well in typical gulf chop:
> 
> ...


Id go no farther for a used in that price range and tough boat. Cat will be the smoother of the 2 in our NORMAL 10-15 mph wind and 2-3 chop jmo

- World Cat 230sf/250sf
- Cape Horn 24

Good Luck in what ever you choose.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I've looked at a lot of Sailfish boats and the 2360 is had to find with twins. this site usually has some Sailfish 26' in that price range with twins ....

http://www.boattrader.com/search-re...h-23,26/Radius-any/Zip-78413/Sort-Length:DESC


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Seahunts are nice too, but i'm not sure you'll find a 23' with twins, and the 25's with twins i've seen have been a little mo' pricy than $40k. They are pretty similar to the Sailfish.

Keep an eye peeled on BoatTrader & Craigslist, and 2cool classifieds as well. Some pretty good deals from time to time.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would add the 24 McKee Craft Freedom to that list


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Angler 2600cc

Within your price range, 24.5 degree heavy smooth riding hulll, flat deck, most have coffin boxes, 3 piece built boat. Many like mine came with a hard top standard, and best part they hold 200 gallons of fuel.


----------



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was in a similar position as you a year ago.. Ended up with a Hydra-Sport 2390 with four strokes.

Very capable, heavy boat that holds plenty of fuel. Happy to help answer any other questions you may have.


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

OK guys, looks like my 18 footer is sold so I'm seriously looking to buy. 

If any of you know of a 24-26' center console with twin 4-strokes or Etecs well equipped for less than <$40k contact me directly via PM. I'd prefer the following (or equivalent) brands, no project boats please:

- Cape Horn
- World Cat
- Glacier Bay
- Sea Hunt
- Hydrasport
- Angler
- McKee 24 Freedom
- Sailfish
- Boston Whaler
- Grady
- Contender (probably not in my price range but who knows!)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

WellCraft........


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Look on The hull truth classified. Was a good deal on a Cape Horn 24os day or so ago. Angler edge marine is also a good place to keep an eye on plus boat trader and yacht world


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

There are a lot of Robalos on the east coast, but I've seen a few around here. Good solid hull, quality finishes and usually from 23ft on up they are set up with twins. Google the mftr if you don't know enough about them, you will like what you read. Most popular in the 24ft to 26ft range...(they used to make a 25ft years ago)...

.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Robalo, Mako, Key West, Boston Whaler. Contender even makes a boat that sized (a bit older). There is one on CC Craigslist in your price range.

HTH
James


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Seahunts are nice boats, but most of those boats you listed have a 24deg dead rise, heavy hull. If you go sea hunt make sure its a gamefish. My sailfish 218 weighs the same as many 24ft boats with lesser dead rise hulls. Seahunts with an 18 degree dead rise, just didn't cut it for me when test riding. too light.

Id go for the hydrasports. 22deg hull seems perfect. My sailfish is a rock star running in chop butsome of the 8'6 24 deg hulls can be slightly tippy on drift or anchor.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

My list would be

Hydrasports 24/25 vector t-F150s
Sailfish 2360 t-F150s
contender 23T
mcKee 24 (if you can find one)
bluewater 2350 (I'm not sold on bracket boats though)
capehorn 24 (not a fan of the layouts on pre 2007 hulls)

never been on a planing cat hull so can't comment.

there is a good deal on a sailfish locally. two strokes however

http://anglersedgemarine.com/Page.a...266-Center-Console-Low-Hours-Great-Shape.aspx


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Angler 2600cc
> 
> Within your price range, 24.5 degree heavy smooth riding hulll, flat deck, most have coffin boxes, 3 piece built boat. Many like mine came with a hard top standard, and best part they hold 200 gallons of fuel.


yeah they arn't very common but sure are sweet setups. love that boat with the coffin box.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would stay away, far away from etecs....


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

Look for a glacier bay 2665 lots of room and smooth ride. Way smoother ride than say a 25 seahunt.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Call me i have several in my yard..
281-334-2000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

bjd76 said:


> I would stay away, far away from etecs....


Interesting you say that.

I just recently had a long visit and conversation with a local So. Texas dealer that sells and services Evinrude and Yamaha. He works on both of them every day and spent a long time explaining to me how many ways the E-Tecs were better than the 4 stroke Yamahas.

Opinions make the world go around I guess.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Opinions of dealers are meaningless. Kinda like these threads...the boat I currently own is the best ever made, my previous boat is the second best.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

cadjockey said:


> Opinions of dealers are meaningless. Kinda like these threads...the boat I currently own is the best ever made, my previous boat is the second best.


^^^^^ this lol


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Appreciate all the opinions so far. I'm keeping a close eye on all the usual sites: boattrader, THT, etc.

Like I said, both 4 strokes and Etecs are fine with me. Have owned both and been very happy.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Bluewater 2550. Great riding/fishing boat


----------



## Need2fish123 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a 1998 Donzi 30Zf with twin 2003-225 optimax low hours, runs perfect. Trailer just rebuilt. I haven't listed it yet. I would take $30,000.00 has older furuno radar, no gps/chartplotter,200 gallons fuel


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

awesum said:


> Interesting you say that.
> 
> I just recently had a long visit and conversation with a local So. Texas dealer that sells and services Evinrude and Yamaha. He works on both of them every day and spent a long time explaining to me how many ways the E-Tecs were better than the 4 stroke Yamahas.
> 
> Opinions make the world go around I guess.


This...^^^^^^^

.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

I would add regulator into that group. They make a heck of a boat


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Just remember a boat with bracket and full transom will always feel and ride like a bigger boat. For example the 2550 blue water is a 28' boat Loa and rides like a 28' boat too, same with all the bracket boats


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

cadjockey said:


> Opinions of dealers are meaningless. Kinda like these threads...the boat I currently own is the best ever made, my previous boat is the second best.


Hahahahaha, funny guy


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> Just remember a boat with bracket and full transom will always feel and ride like a bigger boat. For example the 2550 blue water is a 28' boat Loa and rides like a 28' boat too, same with all the bracket boats


And oodles more room inside than a euro transom boat. A new 25 Contender, Sea Hunt etc is downnright cramped compared to a Bluewater, Competition or my old Proline.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Jh1985 said:


> Look for a glacier bay 2665 lots of room and smooth ride. Way smoother ride than say a 25 seahunt.


I've been very happy with my 2665 Glacier Bay since 2007.. Very spacious, fish boxes.. Look around you may get lucky finding one at a fair price.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*not twins*

http://treasure.craigslist.org/boa/4879635815.html


----------



## Double Trouble 1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Glacier Bay and World Cat should be the top of the list. You can get a nice one for 40K and you can actually use it in something other than 1 footers...just bc the weatherman says its going to be 1's it usually isn't and that's a boat that you can out run a lot of typical center consoles if its 3's bc you cant go 50 mph hardly ever offshore and the gas mileage is awesome! I had a 2002 2680 Glacier Bay and loved it. Sold it for 45K with around 700 hours and this was a few years ago. That is the pilot house version with the cabin. Wish I had the center console version though.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's one

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/648873-2006-hydra-sport-cc-2500-twin-150s.html

And another a little bigger with 4 strokes
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/640729-2007-robalo-r26-trailer-new-price-44-900-a.html

I have a shipper that will pick up and deliver for $1/mile only charges one way


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/641710-glacier-bay-26-canyon-runner.html

This looks like a good buy. And will run smoother than any 26 monohull.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The 23~24 McKee craft is a very capable hull , I fished on one for a few seasons on the Texas SKA circuit. I'd want twins with at least 150hp twin 200s would be better.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Jh1985 said:


> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/641710-glacier-bay-26-canyon-runner.html
> 
> This looks like a good buy. And will run smoother than any 26 monohull.


Never owned one, but I have run one for a couple years. It actually handles and ride better at higher speeds than many boats will even think about running in choppy/sloppy seas. Fuel eco is not the greatest, but the ride is like or better than riding in a 30+ foot boat which don't get that great of fuel eco either. Nice ride and plenty of room...unless you want to run to the floaters all the time the speed should be an issue. They run plenty fast enough for day trips out to 50 to 60nmiles out.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Sea Hunt the older Triton 26' more beam, same with McKee. I currently have a 07 Sea Hunt Triton 26, more than welcome to come by and take a look. 
Loved Regulator, never could find one decent below 40k, Cape Horn is high on my list but than again a bit skinny n the beam. But when I get my CH31, who could complain about that ride/looks! That is just a very sexy boat!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

dlbpjb said:


> Sea Hunt the older Triton 26' more beam, same with McKee. I currently have a 07 Sea Hunt Triton 26, more than welcome to come by and take a look.
> 
> Loved Regulator, never could find one decent below 40k, Cape Horn is high on my list but than again a bit skinny n the beam. But when I get my CH31, who could complain about that ride/looks! That is just a very sexy boat!


That skinny beam is your best friend when it's 2-3's at 3 seconds.....


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would reccomend sea trialing all the boats you can, i know that can be difficult. Although i have a glacier bay and have recently been on a sea hunt triton 27 that was powered by f150s as is my glacier bay and the sea hunt is.slightly faster like maybe 10 mph. But once you reach the jetties 9 out of 10 days we are atleast going the same speed if not going faster but it is much more comfertable on the glacier bay. I wouldnt buy anything with a lesser ride than what i have. Look long and hard and find you the perfect biggest boat you can buy then buy one 5 foot longer.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

dlbpjb said:


> Sea Hunt the older Triton 26' more beam, same with McKee. I currently have a 07 Sea Hunt Triton 26, more than welcome to come by and take a look.
> Loved Regulator, never could find one decent below 40k, Cape Horn is high on my list but than again a bit skinny n the beam. But when I get my CH31, who could complain about that ride/looks! That is just a very sexy boat!


Skinny beam on the CH? 9' 1" is not skinny. Contender 25 is 8' 6". Legal on highway is 8' 6" so not sure what boat over 9' 1" you may be looking at?

The 27 is 9' while the 31 is 9' 1" as well.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Skinny beam on the CH? 9' 1" is not skinny. Contender 25 is 8' 6". Legal on highway is 8' 6" so not sure what boat over 9' 1" you may be looking at?
> 
> The 27 is 9' while the 31 is 9' 1" as well.


My boat is 9' 3" beam and 2007 26' SH, and I wasnt refering to your CH31. That is no where near 40k, heck the motors alone are not 40k, even used. I will own a CH31 no matter how long I have to work in Angola! Lol...
What I was refering to is the CH23/24 they are smaller than mine, being 6'2" 240lbs they listed with to much ease. No offense was meant, actually you were my biggest source when I was looking and CH was the top choice. You warned me against the older hull designs, never found a newer hull design under 40k.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

dlbpjb said:


> My boat is 9' 3" beam and 2007 26' SH, and I wasnt refering to your CH31. That is no where near 40k, heck the motors alone are not 40k, even used. I will own a CH31 no matter how long I have to work in Angola! Lol...
> What I was refering to is the CH23/24 they are smaller than mine, being 6'2" 240lbs they listed with to much ease. No offense was meant, actually you were my biggest source when I was looking and CH was the top choice. You warned me against the older hull designs, never found a newer hull design under 40k.


Sorry..... no offense taken. I was referring to the CH 24 being 9'1". That is wide for a 25' boat. I was not aware that SH boats were so wide. Just looked them up and the 30' is 9' 9" and the 25' is 9' while the 27 is 9'4". I have been on them and never realized they were that wide.


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Boat*

I know a guy that has a 26 world cat with very low hour Yamaha 150 4 strokes! I just bought a 99 model 27 Cape Horn and it's a tank! I love it!! I looked at a bunch of sea hunts most of them had cracking around the deck lids, and tee top, where it bolts through he floor


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Really like my HS ! It's a tank at 26' 9'.7" beam and holds 250 gal of fuel. I also really liked the Regulators before I bought my HS. They were just a little small for a 26' boat.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Id look real hard at this boat, you will not find anything for under $40k that will ride like this boat in the gulf chop! Newer 4 strokes are a plus too.

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/boa/5467607465.html


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*deleted*



TexasCub said:


> Id look real hard at this boat, you will not find anything for under $40k that will ride like this boat in the gulf chop! Newer 4 strokes are a plus too.
> 
> http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/boa/5467607465.html


Gone


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Appreciate all the input guys but this thread is over a year old. I ended up pulling the trigger on a 2001 Kencraft 235 Challenger a few months ago. Boat did not have motors but came (mostly) rigged for twin Mercs. Ended up hanging new Merc 150 four strokes, added some new Garmin Electronics and upgraded small misc items but otherwise the boat was truly pristine in every way. 

I didn't know much about Kencrafts but did my research and, with three trips so far, I couldn't be happier. She is a big 23 with a 26' LOA, 8'10" beam and massive amounts of storage. Add the 24 degree deadrise, huge bow flare and high sides and she's a very comfortable fishing platform in the typical chop we see out here. Definitely not a speed demon but I'm cruising at 30-35 mph getting 1.8-2.0 mpg with four guys, full tank and loaded with gear. 

Here are some pics.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

She is a beauty. Grats brother!


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice ride.


----------



## markexcg (Feb 2, 2008)

For the $40k range I would look at a 260 Sailfish. I have a 2003 with twin 200 HPDI's and it rides great. They are a dime a dozen for $40k. Hit me up if you have any questions.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd recommend a Kencraft 235 with twin 150 Mercs


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice sled


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Id say you did well with your homework, looks like a great ride! I love the flare. How dry is she?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful boat!! I have always been amazed at the shear size of this model it makes the regulator 23 look small side by side


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

She is a beauty for sure..... Clean lines, love it.


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys. The big flare really knocks the spray down but like any sub-30' CC, getting wet is a matter of when not if.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

first pictures ive seen of her. looks like you did well fred! now you just need some decent seas to fish her.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 22, 2006)

That is a nice looking boat you wound up with....there is a product called Rejex that will help you keep that darker colored hull looking good...they can sometimes be a pain to keep looking clean, even when they are. Congrats!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> I'd recommend a Kencraft 235 with twin 150 Mercs


x2 
nice boat


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

elpedro said:


> That is a nice looking boat you wound up with....there is a product called Rejex that will help you keep that darker colored hull looking good...they can sometimes be a pain to keep looking clean, even when they are. Congrats!


Thanks for the tip. Paint is only a year old so it looks great now but I can imagine it will take a beating over time...


----------



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

A 30+ CC won't keep a boat dry all the time either. It does help span the waves., although big seas are usually so sloppy here it doesn't help much.

There are 2 ways I've found to stay dry:
1. Outrun the spray.
2. Get a spray curtain. 

In big seas I would usually try #1 first but would tend to revert to #2 most of the time. After you launch a 35' CC completely out of the water at 40-50 mph on 2 waves that stack up together you realize its not worth a lower unit, so you stop and hang up the spray curtain.

Nice boat, I bet that bracket makes a night and day difference. I am back in the market myself, I think this go around I may look at a non-planning cat. If anyone is looking to sell let me know.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That CC Parker 25 is a roomy boat. Makes the old Mako 25s look primitive. Caught a bunch of kings out a Parker last summer, it had twin 150 Yamahas. The weather was calm so I can't say how it would perform in rough seas.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

roundman said:


> x2
> nice boat


X3! Great choice!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> That CC Parker 25 is a roomy boat. Makes the old Mako 25s look primitive. Caught a bunch of kings out a Parker last summer, it had twin 150 Yamahas. The weather was calm so I can't say how it would perform in rough seas.


I had one 2 summers ago...... As soon as summer was over I sold it. It was crazy roomy and easy to clean I loved the boat but the ride killed the deal so I sold it for another 24 degree deadrise boat.

This Ken craft is a great choice


----------

